# New 10g setup :)



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

Here it is, I'm having it run for 24 hours then I'm going to start the cycling process. I have a nice piece of drift wood, some pots, and some hornwort and another plant (in the left corner) that I can't think of right now. =x Haha.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Narnian (Mar 20, 2010)

It looks really nice!  I like the pretty green gravel tones and the way you arranged everything. My dad used to have hornwort in his goldfish tank.....it was annoying and shed everywhere! LOL! It looks nice though.


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

That's a swish piece of driftwood you got there. I also like the plants you've planted. So lush. I wonder if your betta would nest itself in there, heh. One concern is with the filter - it looks like you could fill the tank with another inch of water to lessen the out-pour and surface disruption. 

Are you planning on introducing any other species of fish?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice! 
Do you have any snails, shrimp, or other fish in there?


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

It looks very nice! You'll have to get us some more pictures once you finish cycling and get your fish in there. I'm sure they'll love it.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

It looks great!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Very, very pretty. I love the gravel color too!


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

wow it looks awesome!


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Very pretty and nicely decorated!! My friend just got a 10 gallon betta tank and doesn't know what to do with it since there's so much space! Haha ^_^ I'll show this to her!


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

It's so pretty! Nice job  The betta is going to be one happy little critter. When time comes, choose well. Good luck with cycling!!


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

Narnian said:


> It looks really nice!  I like the pretty green gravel tones and the way you arranged everything. My dad used to have hornwort in his goldfish tank.....it was annoying and shed everywhere! LOL! It looks nice though.


*Thanks.  And yeah, it did shed at first but after I got all that cleaned up it didn't shed anymore. *



Kittles said:


> That's a swish piece of driftwood you got there. I also like the plants you've planted. So lush. I wonder if your betta would nest itself in there, heh. One concern is with the filter - it looks like you could fill the tank with another inch of water to lessen the out-pour and surface disruption.
> 
> Are you planning on introducing any other species of fish?


*That driftwood was only 5 dollars! Wooo! Yeah, I plan on raising the water level once I finish cycling. I just want the water flow to be as strong as possible during. (no betta of course) Also, I do plan on introducing a few other species of fish. Just haven't decided which. Any suggestions?*



bloo97 said:


> Nice!
> Do you have any snails, shrimp, or other fish in there?


*No fish in there yet, it hasn't been cycled yet. But once it's cycled I'm putting my betta, a few other fish, and probably some snails in. *



TigerLily said:


> It looks very nice! You'll have to get us some more pictures once you finish cycling and get your fish in there. I'm sure they'll love it.


*Will do and I hope so. *



Starbright said:


> Very pretty and nicely decorated!! My friend just got a 10 gallon betta tank and doesn't know what to do with it since there's so much space! Haha ^_^ I'll show this to her!


*Yeah, I was a bit concerned about the size as well but once I got the stuff in there it worked out nicely. I would recommend a nice piece of wood to put in the middle. It takes up a substantial amount of space and looks nice.  Tell her I said good luck.*



xxabc said:


> It's so pretty! Nice job  The betta is going to be one happy little critter. When time comes, choose well. Good luck with cycling!!



*I hope he is! As well as the other fish I put in.*


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you for going Live plants. The Back left is Anacharis 

Hornwort literally grows like a weed! But thats not a bad thing. If you want to trim it you can either cut it where you want and from the cut it branches out more shoots, or you can but the top half, throw away the bottom and plant the top. (Takes too long haha) I just cut where I want.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

Thats what it is, Anacharis! Thank you.  

The hornwort was about twice that size when I bought it, I just trimmed it.  Would you say I have an adequate amount of plants?


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

For sure. More plants the merrier but dont wanna go crazy then all this maintenace starts happening haha. Everything looks great.

Oh a little tid bit on that hornwort is that plant also acts as a filter. In collects a lot of extra nutrients in the water.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

Thats good to know! It won't suck out all the good nutrients the fish needs will it?


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

Nah. Just like excess of whatever. If you want to start growing a little more demanding plants, the hornworts gotta go. It will use up too much of everything


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

Hadouken441 said:


> Nah. Just like excess of whatever. If you want to start growing a little more demanding plants, the hornworts gotta go. It will use up too much of everything


The voice of God. 

In response to the inquiry of possible fish additions: I do love me some cory cats. The ones I've added to my 10G are so energetic and interesting to watch. And of course, any shrimp you can find (that aren't ghost shrimp) are a must! ...And any you don't want can be sent my way. :>


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

Cory cats aren't too energetic for the betta? Also, I was thinking about some small danios or neos. Will those work okay in a tank with a betta?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A lot of people keep cories with their bettas and they get along fine.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Cory cats seem to have a good reputation with betta tankmates. But you always have to be careful. 

Also brancasterr, if you're going to add in new fish, I think it's advised to add in the other fish FIRST, then betta last, so the betta doesn't have time to claim territory. 

And driftwood for $5?? Hmph.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah, thats what I was thinking. I'm probably going to get the other fish acclimated and swimming around for a day or two before I put the betta in. 

And yes, 5 dollars! What a steal.


----------



## Mizzle (Sep 2, 2009)

I think you're going to find it incredibly hard to keep a tank that small cycled


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

A 10 gallon? What. 

Mine's remained cycled for over a month now - not that this holds much credibility - but, I've also read of various other members here who have and maintain cycles in tanks as small as 2.5 gallons.


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

Its not hard at all. Where are you getting that from. My 10 gallon is cycled perfectly. It only took me 1.5 weeks also.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

Hadouken441, what exactly was your procedure? I'm hoping mine will cycle fast.


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

The plants help it cycle fast. When they start growing is pretty much when its ok


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

I have two hornwort's and one Anacharis in my tank right now. I'm adding enough ammonia to achieve a reading of 5ppm (from what I can tell on the color chart, haha) and adding a little bit more when it goes down below 5ppm. Then when I test nitrites in the water I'll drop the dosage to about 2-3 ppm until my nitrites have spiked and both ammonia and nitrites read 0.

Am I doing this correctly?
Should I add more plants?


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Mizzle, you aren't reading that as 10L , are you?


----------

